# John Calvin on imperfection in the church



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2019)

... I answer, that we are not so unacquainted with ordinary life as not to know that the Church always has been, and always will be, liable to some defects which the pious are indeed bound to disapprove, but which are to be borne rather than be made a cause of fierce contention. ...

For more, see John Calvin on imperfection in the church.

P.S. Calvin goes on to remark on how the Reformers did not leave Rome for trivial reasons.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 20, 2019)

I love this book.


----------

